# How can I avoid "chewy" casings after smoking



## chuck2u (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't mind, but the wife complains about my tough, chewy casings after smoking.  I've used hog and sheep casings.  Does the same thing happen with collagen?  Or should I use the inedible type and peel them?

Thanks for the help!

Chuck


----------



## couger78 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chuck2U said:


> I don't mind, but the wife complains about my tough, chewy casings after smoking.  I've used hog and sheep casings.  Does the same thing happen with collagen?  Or should I use the inedible type and peel them?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Chuck


With natural casings, I've had good (i.e. more tender) results by making sure the casings have had plenty of time (overnight) to soak with a shot of vinegar in the soaking liquid (water). The longer they soak, the more tender they become. 

Keeping the smoker 'moist' (water pan) can also help prevent casings from drying too much during long smokes.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2011)

Chuck, morning... I never noticed the cheweyness... I guess I was so in love with the snap of the hog casing, reminded me of sausage and dogs when I was a kid, I was in heaven...  Not sure of how you grind the meat for your sausage but you might try a grind that is coarse so the texture of the meat is more prevalent and maybe mask the casing texture... ???  You can also not stuff and just have fried/baked/grilled patties... or take them out of the casing....

One more thought, rinse the casing really, really well. Inside and out to remove the salt... The salted casing is tough like shoe leather... more rinsing may aleviate some of the toughness...  Do not know for sure....

Someone who knows more than I will be along soon and probably know exactly what is going on... (up to and including finding a new bride)...I did not say that... I think someone else might say that...   Just Kidding... Sometimes I have a sick sense of humor...  Keep us posted on your predicament and solutions... You friend in smoke... Dave 

PS: Say hello to your wife....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

I've tried to rush it a few times & didn't soak the casing long enough & they were a little tough. But I've never had one that I would describe as chewy.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 20, 2011)

Like mentioned a good soak in water with some vinegar, pineapple juice or lemon juice will soften them up

After the initial smoke add a water pan to add some moisture.

Sometimes it just the product itself. But if you have the same trouble with pigs and sheep's then it's probably your process. 

An understuffed casing will also be chewy.

And you didn't mention how you cooked them but that can also be a cause.

Got any pic's?

I've had my share of rubbery chewy casings.....hang in there.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm like AL with this one and I have had the maybe tough casings but never seem to remember chewy casing. maybe I need to soak mine alittle longer then I do.


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2011)

X3 on the water soak with some vinegar added.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Kickshaw92 (Jun 4, 2021)

Same problem for me.  I bought casing used by the butcher here.  I have soaked the casings in water with vinegar.  I've made sure to let them dry out before smoking.   Maybe I should let them set longer.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

Do not use home pack sausage casings which are sold dried packed in salt....


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2021)

chuck2u said:


> I don't mind, but the wife complains about my tough, chewy casings after smoking.  I've used hog and sheep casings.  Does the same thing happen with collagen?  Or should I use the inedible type and peel them?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Chuck



Hi there and welcome!

When you heat the sausages to eat if you do so on a hot grill that will solve all tough casing issues just as it solves tough chicken skin issues.

Some people will say "boil your sausages then grill to reheat". Boiling or adding any water/liquid to the reheating process often results in tough chewy cases so I avoid adding liquid/water to the mix when reheating sausages.

I can't speak to things you do before hands with vinegar but I do soak my casings for at least 5 days before stuffing but this is only to make them pliable and easy to stuff. I have no idea if this affects chewiness.

When I smoke sausages the casings always come out crisp for me but I think it's because they dry out well over the 6-8yrs of smoking + cooking that happens to make them.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Your natural casings will take in liquid and turn a white color and look all bloated. This is good and will make the casings softer.

As well as adding some vinegar you can also use pineapple juice.


----------

